# Calling all Habano FOGs



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Being new to this "dark side of the moon" I am looking for advice...what is a good ROTT Cuban that can be had for $100-$150 a box...I know about Party Shorts and plan on a box at some point...but are there true Cuban "sleepers" like there are in NC? Thanks gents!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:: post to bookmark thread ::


:smoke:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I am partial to ERDM Choix Supreme. I like them young and also when they get older.

SLR Regios is another.

Boli PC are good. 

Juan Lopez #2 is one I like also.

Upmann Corona Major


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I have to say, I really enjoy Monte #4 young and with age. To me they start out good and only get better. This falls firmly in that price range, my friend.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Punch Petite Coronations & Monte #5s. Both will get better with age as well. YMMV.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Pretty much stay with the big names avoid those you don't know and start buying. anything Boliva, Cohiba, Partagas ect... and you'll find you will like most and if you find some you don't there are good for trading because others will.

Have Fun!!


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :: post to bookmark thread ::
> 
> :smoke:


me too :thumb:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rascc
Boli PC
Party short
Monte 4
H. Upman CM
HDM Epi 1(slightly above $150)
Party 898 (10box 85ish)

What about boxes of 10 gars?


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

That JLP #2 blows my mind every time I smoke one of them. Smoking one is like eating candy. You can get them for a fair price as well.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Boli PC!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah - subscribing to this thread too for the awesome info from you guys!!


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

tpharkman said:


> That JLP #2 blows my mind every time I smoke one of them. Smoking one is like eating candy. You can get them for a fair price as well.


You are referring to the Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2, correct?
These are the ones I've been enjoying fresh (09 or 10 production): 
Partagas Mille Fleurs
RyJ Mille Fleurs
RyJ No. 2 T.A.
H. Upmann Coronas Major, just to name a few, and they also age well (in my opinion). There are a lot more I could go on about, but it depends on what size range you like. There is a big difference between, say, a party short and a La Gloria Cubana Tainos and how many you expect to get in a box.:wink:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

casadooley said:


> You are referring to the Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2, correct?
> These are the ones I've been enjoying fresh (09 or 10 production):
> Partagas Mille Fleurs
> RyJ Mille Fleurs
> ...


Just when I'm getting excited, this guy refers to 2009 as "fresh"!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

(Subscribe) 

I'm looking at getting a box/cab split with some budget friendly sticks and very interested in some of the suggestions on here. I have 2 BPCs that I am dying to try. I think it will be my first dip into the pool when I decide to buy. I would love to get 5ers or samplers like I do with NCs, but without as huge an option with retailers, my options are somewhat limited, considering most of what I stumble across only sells full boxes or fixed samplers that may not interest me. With that in mind, I am very eager to find something budget friendly. Thanks for the great suggestions guys.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I believe there was a similair thread last week about cigars that smoke well off the truck, but I don't believe there was a price point in mind. Check out the list below Kipp as most of the FOG's put it together and what they felt were great sticks to smoke when they are young and right off the truck. 

I don't have exact prices on each box or estimate, but I am sure several boxes are well within your price range or you could also consider looking at five packs as well

1. Partagus Shorts
2. Ramon Allones Specially Selected
3. Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas
4. Bolivar Coronas Junior
5. Bolivar Petit Coronas
6. Trindad Reyes
7. Cohiba Siglo II
8. H Upmann Epicure
9. Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial
10.Juan Lopez #2
11.Vegas Robaina Unicos
12.Cohiba siglo I
13. H Upmann #2
14. Monte #4
15. R&J Mille Fleurs
16. R&J Short Church
17. Rafael Gonzalez Pantela Extra


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

primetime76 said:


> Being new to this "dark side of the moon" I am looking for advice...what is a good ROTT Cuban that can be had for $100-$150 a box...I know about Party Shorts and plan on a box at some point...but are there true Cuban "sleepers" like there are in NC? Thanks gents!


What size NC do you like? Do you prefer stronger cigars?

Can you flex up to say the $165 range if it would make a big difference, or do we need to stay under $150?

Great question, BTW.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

bpegler said:


> What size NC do you like? Do you prefer stronger cigars?
> 
> Can you flex up to say the $165 range if it would make a big difference, or do we need to stay under $150?
> 
> Great question, BTW.


Hey Bob! Yes, I suppose I could flex up a bit....I just chose that amount because it seemed like a "bargain" price for some good CC's (or so I hoped). I am loving corona and robusto at the moment...gets me a good 45 min to a hour smoke and I like the wrapper/filler ratio of corona. So that is a good thing...less tobacco = less money! 

I like a wide variety of smokes but generally stay between medium-full and stay away from super light (no conny wrappers for me, generally). I am also open to splitting boxes to keep it affordable. It isn't anything that I am going to be purchasing right away, just looking for information for when I do have the funds to afford something...want the most bang for my buck, you know?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Corona Sized:

Bolivar Corona
Partagas Corona
Montecristo No.3

Robusto Sized:

RASS
JL #2
BRC


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

The best thing to do is to buy your CC's in 3 packs, then find the ones you like, and then go for a box.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't here many others mention them much round here but I have always liked Cuabas and there are some reasonably priced priced boxes in that brand.

I like the Generosos but ymmv.

John makes a great suggestion with the 3 pack purchase


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> The best thing to do is to buy your CC's in full boxes, then find the ones you like, and then sell me the ones you don't like.


FIXED! :tape:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

did jeff just make the send me your cigars joke?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> did jeff just make the send me your cigars joke?


Doh! :whoo:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Did I miss something here?


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad to have stumbled on this thread. This is the boat I'm in  It's almost time to punch the credit card in the junk. HAHA


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tarks said:


> FIXED! :tape:


 :r:chk:r:tpd:

I dont think it was the "Send me your cigars" joke Jason but definitely "sell" me your cigars. :woohoo:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> :r:chk:r:tpd:
> 
> I dont think it was the "Send me your cigars" joke Jason but definitely "sell" me your cigars. :woohoo:


According to Sir Cuspidorio Spitoonia's Encyclopaedic Guide to All Thinges Humorous in the World of Tobacco (Unabridged 1763 Revision), the "send me your cigars" joke and the "sell me your cigars" joke are, in fact, one and the same, as they are well-known variations of Christopher Columbus' original jest with the Native Americans he encountered, "Give me your fragrant, burning leaves. And the fields you grow them in. And all your gold, and your ... "

I believe the laughter was short-lived. :fencing:


----------

